# How To Put Videos on iPod?



## Blain_132

alright i know this has proabably been asked 100 times before but i cant seem to find it. I got my ipod in the mail today and am just now sitting down with it and finding out i dont know how to put videos that are not from the itunes music store on the ipod!

So if you can give me a hand with this i am thankful. 


thanks


----------



## jbot

1. encode video using isquint, ffmpegx or handbrake (or equivalent) with proper parameters (see ipod manual). isquint is probably the easiest to figure out, but also has the fewest features.

2. add this encoded video to itunes (file > import..., or drag and drop on dock icon)

3. update your ipod

4. voila!


----------



## green_ears

WIRED MAGAZINE TODAY:

Putting Your DVDs on a Video iPod 
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/14.03/start.html?pg=15

Enjoy!


----------



## Sloan

MoviePod is a drag and drop program that will automatically convert movies, add them to iTunes, and put them on your iPod in one action. For ripping DVD, HandBrake is the way to go.

For some how to articles, iLounge has some good articles:
Video to iPod
DVD to iPod


----------



## Blain_132

alright ill work on handbrake and let you guys know if i get it going

Thanks


----------



## Blain_132

this moviepod program really takes a long time to convert the file eh?


----------



## jbot

yeah, stay away from quicktime and itunes export options as well... they're painfully slow... again, handbrake is the way to go (also, handbrake lite will allow you to do only ipod videos) IMO, or isquint for the more computer illiterate among us... good luck!


----------



## jbot

green_ears said:


> WIRED MAGAZINE TODAY:
> 
> Putting Your DVDs on a Video iPod
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/14.03/start.html?pg=15
> 
> Enjoy!


Those tips only apply to windows... but still valid if you swing that way...


----------



## chas_m

[post deleted by user] -- problem solved!


----------

